

Seedcamp Tallinn: making the Estonian president proud - jkaljundi
http://www.eastist.com/2012/04/seedcamp-tallinn-making-the-estonian-president-proud/

======
twfarland
Estonia is looking quite intriguing... the low/simple tax thing could be quite
tempting for those of us sick of the high/ponderous western european taxes.

